# Family of 8 hikes the AT



## Edd (Jul 31, 2018)

Jesus, I cannot imagine. 

https://gearjunkie.com/crawford-family-of-8-thru-hiking-appalachian-trail


----------



## bdfreetuna (Aug 6, 2018)

And here I am with one 7 month old thinking about the adventures our family will have years and years into the future (as in, DELAYING major plans).

Very impressed with that family for pulling that off. Seems like the kids learned a good degree of responsibility and communication / problem solving (and a lot more I'm sure) along the way.

Inspiring especially for those of us slightly less ambitious!


----------

